# Sunshade



## koji (Feb 11, 2005)

Since a leaf had adhered,the Raccoon dog seems to have been cool.
I bet,the Raccon dog is surely enjoying it!


----------



## koji (Feb 11, 2005)

Where is my picture!!


----------



## Lula (Feb 11, 2005)

uh?!

i guess u not uploading your picture through an online album?! is that the problem???

Try http://photobucket.com/


----------



## koji (Feb 11, 2005)

Thank you Lula!
I misunderstood,I could upload a picture directly.
I try again!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 11, 2005)

Ha ha...those pics gave me a good chuckle.....


----------



## Sk8man (Feb 12, 2005)

this dude is smart


----------



## Lula (Feb 12, 2005)

your welcome!

those pics are great hehehe, nice series!


----------



## koji (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks for looking!

Animals are very very mysterious.
I am mad about the charm of animals.

hmm....Engrish is difficult....


----------



## Jess (Feb 12, 2005)

That's great, lol


----------



## koji (Feb 13, 2005)

Thank you everyone!

Thank you Jess!
Your Avatar is very delicious!
I envy your Avatar,I made my own Avatar.

hmm....Engrish is........


----------



## Jess (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanx, lol. I like the nose shot on your new avatar. I'm a big animal nose shot lover  I take it you're an animal lover?

I found my avatar 'dude' on the internet while I was looking for nice photo's of photographers to make a screensaver & background. He's my favorite. I love how into he gets so into it even though I know he's going to have a hell of a time getting back up from his knees, lol.


----------



## koji (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow!
I misunderstood!
I thought that the avatar was your figure!

I am animal lover too.
Every weekend,I am going to zoo for shots an photos.
and I make animal photo's website on US host lately,with a mess Engrish writing.
HAHAHA...
Engrish is .........

BLT
Is "nose shot" mean photos of animal's nose?


----------

